# shigefusa knife is dead



## katana110

if your son or wife make your favourite shigefusa knife broken&#65292;what should you do&#65311;[emoji174]


----------



## Mute-on

What do you mean broken? Is this a hypothetical or is there a totally destroyed Shig in your possession after an 'incident'?


----------



## benichka

katana110 said:


> if your son or wife make your favourite shigefusa knife broken&#65292;what should you do&#65311;[emoji174]


Probably cry. :bigeek:


----------



## zetieum

use the opportunity to negotiate a compensation.


----------



## XooMG

It's a knife. Replace/repair it and ask the perpetrators for an apology.


----------



## toddnmd

picture?
an opportunity to discuss proper use and care? Yes, perhaps too late, but I think the motivation is high.
In my family, there is an understanding that using my good knives requires proper usage. Which often results in a choice to use a less-costly knife (not my choice).


----------



## katana110

Mute-on said:


> What do you mean broken? Is this a hypothetical or is there a totally destroyed Shig in your possession after an 'incident'?



fall down on the floor&#65281;there is a big gap one the blade&#65281;


----------



## katana110

XooMG said:


> It's a knife. Replace/repair it and ask the perpetrators for an apology.



i also comfort myself &#65281;it is only a knife&#65281;you can get a new one&#65281;my heart is still aching&#65281;


----------



## katana110

zetieum said:


> use the opportunity to negotiate a compensation.



it is a good idea&#65281;i will cancel their vacation as my compensation&#65281;[emoji1]


----------



## Zweber12

What knife was it?


----------



## mikedtran

Picture? I imagine it is repairable unless the knife cracked in half...


----------



## Benuser

Photos please


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I am hoping and praying it wasn't this one



katana110 said:


> for one year&#65281;i wait for my knife&#65281;very nice&#65281;


----------



## WildBoar

katana110 said:


> i also comfort myself &#65281;it is only a knife&#65281;you can get a new one&#65281;my heart is still aching&#65281;


If the wife dropped it, I suggest getting a new one (wife)! Heck, get a new one anyway! The second one is always way better than the first!


----------



## katana110

Zweber12 said:


> What knife was it?



Gyuto!


----------



## mikedtran

katana110 said:


> Gyuto!



How large is the chip? is it 5mm deep or deeper?


----------



## katana110

WildBoar said:


> If the wife dropped it, I suggest getting a new one (wife)! Heck, get a new one anyway! The second one is always way better than the first!



Yeah!For the girl friend,it is like that !


----------



## katana110

tjangula said:


> I am hoping and praying it wasn't this one



No! That
Chinese cleaver is still alive&#65281;i dont use it&#65281;it has nothing difference from dead knife&#65281;


----------



## Benuser

Seriously, send a picture so we can evaluate the damage.


----------



## katana110

mikedtran said:


> How large is the chip? is it 5mm deep or deeper?



almost 5mm&#65281;i give it to my friend to fix it&#65281;my friend has too many sharpen stones&#65281;


----------



## daveb

Be careful you don't use up all the exclamation points on your keyboard. Most keyboards only come with a thousand and when they're gone they're gone!


----------



## katana110

Benuser said:


> Seriously, send a picture so we can evaluate the damage.



forget it&#65281;i send it to my friend&#65281;


----------



## katana110

maybe it becomes mystyle&#12290;i never take care of that&#65292;you remind me.thank u.


----------



## daveb

Just having fun. If you run out I'll send you some!


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Give whoever damaged it some practical lessons on coarse stone usage.


----------



## mlau

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Give whoever damaged it some practical lessons on coarse stone usage.



Not on the knife though! They may break it some more!


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Teach them something about reprofiling it into a smaller usable shape. very hands on.


----------

